# PPI Pro650 losing channel



## noonej21 (Oct 4, 2012)

I stumbled onto this site while searching for a place to get my PPI Amp repaired (love all the old-school amp talk/pictures). Before going that route (planning to email Evan based on the thread I found) I wanted to see if anyone could provide any insight into the thermal protection circuitry of these amps. The behavior I am seeing is that periodically I will lose a channel. Most of the time its the right front speaker. Some times it happens as soon as I start the car, other times during a lengthy ride and then other times not at all. In reading the manual for the amp I noticed that it will lower/disable the output when the thermal protection kicks in but I assumed that would be for entire "stage" rather than a single channel. One thing I am planning to look into is the voltage level at the amp. My battery is on the way out and its possible(based on the PPI manual) that providing lower voltage than required could be forcing the amp into protection. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Irregardless I may send the amp out to get reconditioned as I love the amp and the fact that I can run a moderately powered complete system off this am. Thanks again


----------

